# lift kit and blizzard plow



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone have lifted there 06 f250 and has a blizzard plow set up. i want to lift the truck up and was hoping somone would know how high i can go and still be able to plow if i go back to the stock tires.. any help would be great..
thank you


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You want to take a new 06 f250 truck and lift it? WHY?

Go and get a good 1/2 ton to lift or a jeep if you want to go and play in the mud. You will still look just as cool.xysport 

Leave the 3/4 ton alone it is a work/ plow truck.

Get taller tires. Your ground clearance is only as hight as the lowest point on your truck, the bottom of the axles. jmo


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The Blizzard install instructions will tell you how high the mounting points can be. Don't exceed them or the plow will not function properly. 

Mud, and sand trucks don't make good plow trucks. If you want to play buy a toy.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

snofarmer i wanna lift it casue i like lifted trucks and personally i think jeeps are ugly and dont like them at all.... i plan on lifting it for looks not to play in the mud.. basher.. my plow is already on the lowest mounting bolts... this truck is my daily driver. i also use it for work. but also to show..


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

as of right now the only lift i have is a 2.5 leving kit and am running 33 inch tires..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

06FX4Blizzard said:


> basher.. my plow is already on the lowest mounting bolts... QUOTE]
> 
> Then you as high as you can go with out modifying the plow or mount.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

06FX4Blizzard said:


> snofarmer i wanna lift it casue i like lifted trucks and personally i think jeeps are ugly and dont like them at all.... i plan on lifting it for looks not to play in the mud.. basher.. my plow is already on the lowest mounting bolts... this truck is my daily driver. i also use it for work. but also to show..


O.K But keep this in mind. The springs that you get in lift kits are not going to support the weight of the plow. There softer, with more travel for off road driving.

Plow trucks are driven in some of the worst conditions and collect little dents all the time so, this might not be the best choice for a show & shine rig

With your mount allerady as low as it can go you have some thinking to do. Plow truck or show & shine they really don't go well together.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Talk to Jerre Heyer, he should be able to give you some directions on what you can and can't do. NE Ohio isn't that far from him.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

hi.. mark.. who is Jerre Heyer and how can i get ahold of him? thanks .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search, he's a member here and own's Jerre's Service in Erie. He is a Blizzard as well as any type of plow guru.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I put a leveling kit on and it raise it almost 3". It made the truck look rear end heavy so I put on ford 1 ton blocks in the back. Also put air bags in to help with towing . The Blizzard dealer had to get a lowering bracket from Blizzard because of the modifications .


----------

